# Embassy Interview Prep



## KTFulmer (Feb 15, 2009)

My UK partner is interviewing at the US Embassy soon to come join me in America. I am a US citizen, he is a UK citizen. 

He will be applying for his student visa, having been accepted at a university nearby to train to be a teacher. 

Our intention is that, after he completes his studies, he will return to the UK and reapply for a J1. 

While we intend to marry at some point, we would rather not go down that path quite yet. 

I read the following advice on this site: Always be 100% truthful with the officer since it could come back to bite if you aren't. Note, though, that this does not mean you need to provide information that they don't actually specifically ask for.

Our intention was to not mention me, or later visa applications in this interview - only the student-visa at hand. 

Is this wise?


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

We were told exactly as you said, answer the questions asked truthfully but dont supply further information. If it can be answered with a yes or no answer just say that.

Also take a good book and a drink! We were in for over 3 hours, out of that only 5 minutes of that was actually talking to someone!


----------



## KTFulmer (Feb 15, 2009)

poopydoo said:


> We were told exactly as you said, answer the questions asked truthfully but dont supply further information. If it can be answered with a yes or no answer just say that.
> 
> Also take a good book and a drink! We were in for over 3 hours, out of that only 5 minutes of that was actually talking to someone!


Thank you so much for the quick response! I will pass this info along. Best wishes!


----------



## misschrissy (Jun 27, 2010)

KTFulmer said:


> My UK partner is interviewing at the US Embassy soon to come join me in America. I am a US citizen, he is a UK citizen.
> 
> He will be applying for his student visa, having been accepted at a university nearby to train to be a teacher.
> 
> ...


Definitely very wise - I applied for a 6 moth visa instead of a fiance visa since we wanted more time together before finally deciding to marry, if all went to plan & we still wanted to marry, I was going to return to uk after 6 months to sell my house etc and then apply for a K1 fiance visa BUT being a very truthful person I couldnt evade his wuestions about who I was going to stay with &my application for a 6 month visa was turned down on the basis there was reason to suspect I might want to live there & not return, even though they had evidence of my ownership of a substantial property in the UK.

So, I would not mention anything but the student visa and I hope he is better at evasion than I was


----------

